# New Camera and a question.



## Vinnie90 (Nov 10, 2008)

So I just went and picked up a Nikkormat FT2 with 50mm f2 and I know practically nothing about Nikons, so what lens work with the FT2? I can't find anything on the lens to give me a hint. Also, what is the value of a FT2 in good shape? 

Thanks.


----------



## compur (Nov 10, 2008)

With the FT2 you can use any Nikon-mount lens that has a meter coupling
prong (the thing at the rear of the lens that accepts the meter coupling
lever on the camera).

You can still use lenses without the prong but the meter will not be coupled
with lens' aperture.

An online manual starts here.


----------



## Vinnie90 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey thanks compur, that link was really helpful.

And does anyone know the value of this camera so I can feel good with what I paid for?


----------



## randerson07 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well what did you pay for it? Are you going to use it?

On Ebay the range is pretty drastic I see one with no lens for under $50 and some nearing $200

So I guess if you paid less than that and your going to use it rather than try to sell it(cause you probably wont make any money), you should feel good about it.


----------



## Vinnie90 (Nov 11, 2008)

I paid $50 and the lens is perfect accept for one tiny spec of dust that isn't noticeable unless you really look for it, and the body doesn't even have a scratch on it. 

Oh, and of course I'm absolutely going to use it.


----------



## compur (Nov 12, 2008)

Vinnie90 said:


> I paid $50 and the lens is perfect accept for one tiny spec of dust that isn't noticeable unless you really look for it, and the body doesn't even have a scratch on it.
> 
> Oh, and of course I'm absolutely going to use it.



That's a good price for a clean FT2 with Nikkor lens.  The clean ones are 
getting hard to find. The Nikkormats are some of the most rugged 35mm 
cameras ever made. They are built like tanks and many owners used them 
roughly.

Be sure and learn the "Nikon shuffle."  That's the method of mounting the 
lens and properly indexing it to the meter described in the manual link I posted
above.


----------



## wt1099 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice camera. How much price of this camera


----------

